# NH is next!?!?!?



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OMG! The dumbocrats are everywhere. WTF is wrong with this Representative? She doesn't even now a House resolution from a Senate one? She is at a forum for the MIDDLE EAST and doesn't know Benghazi is part of the middle east? JEEZUM!

http://www.ijreview.com/2013/12/100...uster-response-benghazi-worst-weve-ever-seen/


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

They're starting a SSPO program in NH???

WTF!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Frankie! You're killing me! LOL!!!!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Used to be so proud of my adopted state. HOWEVER......after what happened last November, I fear for future generations.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Dont get me started hopefully Scott Brown will bring a little luster back to that State.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Be verrry afraid! Scott Brown probably can't get elected there either.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

That would break my fucking heart. Him as a NH Senator could neutralize that lying fucking hag as a Seenya Senatah from Taxafuckinchusetts


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

grn3charlie said:


> That would break my fucking heart. Him as a NH Senator could neutralize that lying fucking hag as a Seenya Senatah from Taxafuckinchusetts


Yes....good. Emperor Palpatine wants you to rage, he can feel your hate swelling within you. Or maybe he's thinking of your rod. That flaccid old fuck was into boys.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> Yes....good. Emperor Palpatine wants you to rage, he can feel your hate swelling within you. Or maybe he's thinking of your rod. That flaccid old fuck was into boys.


Emperor Palpatine was a bad dude but don't ruin the geek in me. And, if push comes to groping, I mean shove, he will learn the "hard" way, that I'm Irish. Too bad, so sad. BTW, digging the disclaimer in your sig line


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> Yes....good. Emperor Palpatine wants you to rage, he can feel your hate swelling within you. Or maybe he's thinking of your rod. That flaccid old fuck was into boys.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Dem strategy (my own paranoid observation!)=moving the EBT crowd into projects, sec 8 to outlying cities and towns (suburbia). They know they own the cities and by moving in the gimme's they can alter/disrupt local elections. Think of how easy it would be to sway an election with a few hundred extra votes in the Liberal candidate's pocket in a town that keeps sending those pesky Republicans to the Legislature...just sayin'


----------

